# my dads new toy



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

For christmas my dad got a new smith & weson 9 mm. Any feedback on this gun?


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

I had a 3908, it was a decent gun, but I'm really a revolver guy at heart. Everyone who shot it thought it was fine, but it had a tendency to jam if limpwristed, but so do most autos.


----------

